# Howdy



## Marsdy (Nov 15, 2004)

I've just signed up to V.I. Control. It's great to see an alternative to NS at last. So this is where the talented people went  

Congratulations and thanks to Frederick for setting this up, it must take a lot of time and energy.

Nice to see so many familiar faces here. I'm looking forward to being a regular contributor, I've missed sample yapping since I got banned from NS in May. Haven't seen my best internet buddy Housty around though :(


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 15, 2004)

Marsdy said:


> Haven't seen my best internet buddy Housty around though :(



*cough* - but welcome anyway! :twisted:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 15, 2004)

Houston... nasty discussion around Groove Agent... *cough*, *cough*... yes welcome! :wink:


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 15, 2004)

Welcome Dave!

I didn't know you were banned. What happened?


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi Dave, welcome to V.I.!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 15, 2004)

hey Dave!

Nice yo see you...hope I can buy you that pint sometime in the next 5 months.


----------



## Marsdy (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

Hans:
I'd had a lot of warnings from Papa about fighting with Houston and finally got banned for using a heavily doctored photo of Houston as my avatar on NS.

Sharmy:
Well I should be back on the beer soon since you offered  I'm allowed the odd glass of wine now, the trick is to use a very large glass! hmmmmmm.... wine.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Dave, glad you made it. 

Still keeping busy in the game arena? Any projects you can talk about?

I still laugh when I think of that photo with the bulging eyes.... :lol:


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 15, 2004)

That photo was doctored??


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi Dave - nice seeing you here - welcome to V.I.! 8)


----------



## Buckles (Nov 16, 2004)

Geez, with all this banning at NS, it makes me want to go and do something rash as well! 

Welcome buddy!

-s


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 16, 2004)

Howdy Marsd , have a good time here man


----------



## Marsdy (Nov 16, 2004)

Scott Cairns said:


> Hey Dave, glad you made it.
> 
> Still keeping busy in the game arena? Any projects you can talk about?
> 
> I still laugh when I think of that photo with the bulging eyes.... :lol:



Hi Scott

Not done any game music since I got ill :( Hoping to get back into it early next year. The Cat in the Hat game was the last big project I did.



choc0thrax said:


> That photo was doctored?


He he. Yes... I added a tiny fly in the background.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Dave, good to see you hear.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Nov 17, 2004)

Marsdy said:


> Hi Scott
> 
> Not done any game music since I got ill :( Hoping to get back into it early next year. The Cat in the Hat game was the last big project I did.



Well good luck with that mate, I hope you're all recovered!!


----------



## Edgen (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello!! 

I'm starting to wonder.. if all these people are coming from NS, what happens when an actual hardcore NS user Ventures this way? Would he/she be considered a spy or something? 

anyway, welcome Marsdy!

/j


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome Dave.

Keep us posted on your future projects.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 22, 2004)

@ Edgen 
The only thing i don't want to see is the " Off Topics - General Musings - Universe Repair " topic turn into POLITICS talk !
We need a small spot to post photo's of the girls we saw at the beach for example as OT . Not Bush's or ... ( what's his name ? ) ugly faces. And no flame wars either :roll:

Other than that, i hope everyone from NS can have a nice place to stay over here as well . I am sure that people which are acting strange over there will be cooler here


----------



## harlantk (Nov 22, 2004)

*Thank you Theo for the invite*

Interesting place here THeo, thank you for inviting me here. I am going to browse about and who knows I may even find something to contribute! :D
Thank you again and hello everyone in this forum!
Tim (Formerly Harlan)


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 22, 2004)

Harlan so good to see you here -> it's been a long time ! Enjoy your stay and catch on MSN man


----------

